# Little Lunes, 3 ½ months old  Stroud, Gloucestershire



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Little Lunes, her name means Monday in Spanish, but we think she is gorgeous any day of the week!

Lunes was dumped in the countryside with her siblings and left to die. We have recently found homes for both her brother and sister and feel its only fair that we also help her find her forever home too. They are currently being fostered in a house at the rescue so they are being socialized with people for regular cuddles and other dogs. They are all very sweet natured little dogs .



We are not sure of their mix but we think they may be Chihuahua mixed with Miniature Pinscher and they are only going to be small.



Little Lunes lass is the smallest of the 3 and described as the quietest who loves her cuddles! They are approx 3 1/2 months old.

Video: 




Too young to spay so whoever adopts will be expected to spay Lunes as part of adoption agreement when she is old enough. Lunes is vaccinated & micro-chipped.



If you are interest and think you could meet the criteria wanted for our lass please email us at [email protected] for our questionnaire in the first instance.



Please note that any potential home will be subject to home check.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

This has to be the cutest little pup I have ever seen!


----------



## SharonR (May 9, 2014)

Little Lunes is now RESERVED!


----------

